# Yeast nutrient floating on top of Varient SP



## Elmer (Oct 28, 2013)

I just racked my Cosmo SP (OJ/crab/lemon/lime) at SG of .994.

Prior to this I was feeding the must nutrient and energizer as the fermention was tough going.

For what ever reason the last dose of nutrient just remained floating on the top of the must.
Now I have added sparkalloid and plan on racking off of it soon, but the nutrient just remains floating in top of the wine.

I figure I will just rack in between the sparkalloid and layer floating on top. Then sweeten.

But does the fact that some nutrient remain floating give any indication of a problem?


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeast nutrients are dense in vitamins, minerals and especially nitrogen. It's never a good idea to add more nitrogen then you need to a fermentation. If you add more than you need, you'll just be feeding spoilage organisms with the leftover nitrogen your yeast won't consume.

Yeast hulls are better to add in a stuck or slow fermentation.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 29, 2013)

lawrstin said:


> Yeast nutrients are dense in vitamins, minerals and especially nitrogen. It's never a good idea to add more nitrogen then you need to a fermentation. If you add more than you need, you'll just be feeding spoilage organisms with the leftover nitrogen your yeast won't consume.
> 
> Yeast hulls are better to add in a stuck or slow fermentation.



I had a slow ferment going.
Since I had used a Red Star Montrach (sp?). Someone told me that it if it was not properly fed it would end up with SO2 problems. 
I think in my worry I added to avoid any SO2 problems,

Hopefully I can get it racked this weekend, after I bottle and clear room in a carboy.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 29, 2013)

One thing to add to that statement is that organic ammino nitrogen sources can be added all the way up to the 2/3 sugar break thus making them much more attractive than DAP based sources. There are also other reasons why ammino nitrogen is a better nutrient than DAP based ones...


----------



## Turock (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree with lawrstin---You should be sure that all your nutrient is into the must by the 50% dry stage. After that, the yeast can't utilize the nitrogen and it makes a good environment for spoilage organisms.

One of the best ways to get a difficult ferment going is to use Go-Ferm for rehydration because it helps the yeast survive the fermentation.


----------



## Turock (Oct 29, 2013)

Elmer---Montrachet is the culture you used. And it makes quite a bit of H2S when it gets stressed. This is why you're always warned to use good nutrient management when using this culture.


----------



## Turock (Oct 29, 2013)

I suggest you access the Scott Labs Fermentation Handbook online and read about nutrients there. They have a nice discertation on it and explain DAP nutrients, and all the Fermaid nutrients for different situations. You'll have a beter understanding of nutrient useage once you read this.


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.nanaimowinemakers.org/Winemaking/General/AddingNitrogen.htm

This is a pretty good link about adding nitrogen to fermentations.


----------

